# Conectores para radio de coche anteriores al actual ISO



## jmrgjuan (Ago 9, 2007)

Como muchos de vosotros sabréis, actualmente para instalar una radio medianamente nueva en un coche también medianamente nuevo prácticamente no hay nada que hacer, tan solo conectar dos "fichas macho" que vienen del coche a sus correspondientes huecos en la "ficha hembra" de la radio. 
Hasta aquí conforme.
Mi problema es que me he encontrado con una radio casete en bastante buen estado y resulta que por la parte de atrás lo que tiene en una fila de 16 pines donde va todo a lo bruto, alimentación, masa, antena y altavoces.
Quisiera saber si alguien conoce el esquema de instalación para una radio de este tipo ya que en la página oficial no aparece ( deben haberla descatalogado hace algún tiempo ) y la de características más similares ya tiene conectores ISO.
Por cierto, la radio es una roadstar RC-606LX.
Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Joan_Vicente (Ago 20, 2007)

Bueno pues tendras que armarte de un poco de paciencia.
Lo normal es que te encuentres con:
 - Un cable para alimentación (Normalmente es rojo y lleva o puede llevar un fusible)
 - El negativo normalmente es negro o lo toma directamente del chasis del aparato y de la toma de antena,
 -Puede ser que lleve un tercer cable para ser conectado al positivo (Este suele ser amarillo) y es para mantener la memoria de emisoras sintonizadas o mantener activa la hora del dispkay. 
 - Puede llevar, tambien otro cable (de color azul) y es para activar el motor de una antena telescopica automática, un amplificador de antena o un relé para conectar/desconectar un amplificador de sonido.

Por fin llegas al a la salida de los altavoces, dependiendo de los canales que tenga el aparato, te vas ha encontrar, si es de dos canales con cuatro tomas para tal fin (Si es de cuatro canales: ocho tomas). Son bastante faciles de identificar ya que son pares del mismo color con la diferencia que uno de ellos lleva una franja normalmente de color negro que recorre todo el cable de forma longitudinal. Este cable marcado, del par, es el que debes de conectar al positivo del altavoz correspondiente.

Cuando tengas identificadas todas las tomas, lo que te recomiendo es que le conectes un par de altavoces cualesquiera, de una impedancia no inferior a 4 ohoms y lo pongas en marcha, con el fin de identificar el canal derecho e izquierdo o/y los canales posteriores y delanteros.

Ahora te queda identificar los del coche:

Pincha, sobre la conexión de uno de los altavoces (Recuerda, sobre su par de cables) y hazlo coincidir sobre el correspondiente par del aparato que pretendes conectar... y asi sucesivamente con todos.

A partir de ahora tienes dos opciones o conectas directamente sobre los cables o adquieres un conector ISO y lo conectas en el antiguo aparato. La pista del conexionado te lo va a dar la hembra que lleva el auto...

Suerte


----------



## jmrgjuan (Ago 21, 2007)

Agradezco tu ayuda, pero lo que yo tengo es la radio pelada, sin cables ni nada, o sea, un "cacharo cuadrado" que por detrás tiene esos pines que comenté. Estoy casi seguro que no tiene toma de memoria ya que los diales se sintonizan con una ruedita. Aunque ahora que dices lo de probar, creo que he sido un poco bobo, ya que podría cojer un cable de alimentación y una masa e ir probando porque casi seguro que con esos dos cables enciende   y además deben de conectarse ambos en uno de los extremos de la hilera de pines por tradición. Cuando halle la solución, la postearé. Gracias por tu estímulo.


----------



## Joan_Vicente (Ago 21, 2007)

Lo más delicado es que acabes dandole alimentación por donde no debes.

Mi recomendación, si no trae ningun cable y vas a hacer una prueba "a ciegas" es que lo abras y fijate bien donde van a para cada una de las conexiones.

Intenta deducir el positivo de la alimentación. Normalmente si sigues el circuito del interruptor que esta en el potenciomentro del volumen, uno de sus extremos te llevara a él.

El por el negativo no te preocupes ya que desde cualquier punto del chachis lo puedes tomar... o desde la masa de la toma de la antena y en cuanto lo abras enseguida lo veras soldado o anclado al chasis.

Recuerda tienes que tener, caso que el aparato sea estereo, de un solo canal de 6 a 7 tomas:
2 de Alimentación (+ y - )
4 de los altavoces (2 para el derecho y 2 para el Izquierdo)
y posiblemente 1 que sera positivo cuando el autorradio este encendido, que lo puedes usar segun te he explicado anteriormente.

Suerte


----------



## jmrgjuan (Ago 22, 2007)

Efectivamente, justo antes de probar a ciegas pensé que era más prudente desarmarlo y ver a dónde van los cables. Para sorpresa mía, los cables tenían etiquetas identificativas, así que lo único que tuve que hacer es reponer un fusible viejo y a funcionar.


----------

